# Noobie question about ATITool



## addergoole (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry for the question, but am new to overclocking. I have a ATI Radeon 9250 vid card, I have istalled and run tool. Also set hotkeys, but when i open tool it is set to default. Do I have to keep tool running to overclock card or can I shut it off and enjoy the benifits of tool..PLZ help.


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 27, 2005)

Did you save a profile and take the clock lock off? And do you have it set to load your profile when on startup or to play a game?

-Dan


----------



## addergoole (Jun 27, 2005)

ok, first off..clock lock?? what is that? i see no button or setting for that.and right now i just minimize to tray and set manually by right clicking on icon..

ps:: hello fello Nova Scotian..I am located in Truro.


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok...the clock lock is under settings/misc/remove 9000/9200/9550/9600 clock lock. Just check it and that will unlock the card if it is. Did you save your overclock as a profile yet?

BTW: Sydney for me  

-Dan


----------



## addergoole (Jun 27, 2005)

I saved overclock settings as today's date. So I would know later if I had a higher setting saved. I just checked settings and it is not locked.. Seems to work much better , even at default rate it is better than my old card, Tried Need for Speed HP2 today, FANTASTIC, it would not run properly on old one,, Anyway thanks for help..

BTW: I grew up in Sydney, went to riverview for school. Grad of 84.  Have a nice day.


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 27, 2005)

So is it keeping your overclock now? If not all you have to do is just set it so it will load on windows startup.

Ha, I am going to riverview now, well going into 12.

-Dan


----------



## addergoole (Jun 28, 2005)

yep, keeping clock now, or seems to anyway. I keep it minimized in tray. This card is so much better than my old ATI Rage it isn't funny..Thanks for help and good luck in school next year. Probably none of my teachers are left there now..


----------



## addergoole (Jun 28, 2005)

PS: Look up MECHWARRIOR3, i play it online at MSN gaming zone, very few people left there but still going. i can get you a copy if you like,,


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 28, 2005)

But to keep the clocks all you have to do is get it to load your profile on startup. The you don't even have to have Atitool running to be overclocked. Just go to settings and startup and check all three boxes and in the frst pull down put your profile and in the second put the one your want. I'll look into the mech3 too. Thanks.

-Dan


----------

